# Wicking material



## Aydhin (26/11/14)

Alrite , so i want to get into rebuilding and was wondering what kinda cotton can be used? Is there any normal shops or pharmacies that sell organic cotton or sterile cotton( i think it was that) or amythin i dont have to order from a vapeshop since theyre closed over december?


----------



## Dubz (26/11/14)

You can get organic cotton balls from Dischem. you can get Japanese cotton from Eciggies or Sir Vape. I prefer using Rayon Cellucotton.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aydhin (26/11/14)

Is the dischem organic cotton any good though?


----------



## Dubz (26/11/14)

Yes it is. I have used it before and so have many others.


----------



## Aydhin (26/11/14)

Smashing stuff! Thanks for the help. You rock man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (26/11/14)

You're welcome


----------



## Skobbejak (26/11/14)

U could use silica aswell, some of us dont like organic cotton becuase it gives us a cotton taste"some say it goes away after a cupple of puffs" but it doest for me.
Youll try everything and you will find what YOU i repeat what YOU like. I prefer japanese cotton but thats just MY opinion.
Goodluck and have fun!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

